# Animated Hex



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

I dont have a working camrea at the moment....but I just bougth the animated hex as shown here
http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Props/Animated-Props/Animated-Hex-1001080/

at walgreens for $69.99!!


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

OMFG, nice findddd!! i gotta go and get mine  thxxx


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Great price. Saw them at Spirit last year for double that. Might have to check out Walgreens.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's a pretty good deal.
Better than I can do for sure.


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

Yup...I think it was a great deal too...thanks! I saw him yesterday there....I bought a yard sign for $10.00...which I have seen them listed for $20.00 or more








they had both of the signs there...and I bought the skull lights that plays the "Halloween" theme song....once I got home I looked on line for him and couldnt find him at that price no where...so back I went and got him!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I ran out and took pictures...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

My store didn't have Hex.


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks for the pictures!! Mine had them on the top shelf....I only saw 2...not sure if they had got more in or not


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

our walgreens doesn't have anyting out yet . boo


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

pixiescandles said:


> I dont have a working camrea at the moment....but I just bougth the animated hex as shown here
> http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Props/Animated-Props/Animated-Hex-1001080/
> 
> at walgreens for $69.99!!


WOW! Are you sure it's the ANIMATED Hex? That's an incredible price! Congrats!


----------

